# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκια 2016!

## CaptainChoco

*Ο Αρθούρος και η Γκρέτελ σε νέες περιπέτειες!!* 


 

Στις 31/1 ο Αρθούρος και η Γκρέτελ ξεκίνησαν να βατεύονται σε πολύ πολύ συχνή βάση! Στις 5/2 λοιπόν μπήκε η φωλίτσα μας, κατασκευή του (Μανώλης 2) βασισμένη εδώ: Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel!
Στη φωλίτσα άργησαν αρκετά να μπουν, συγκεκριμένα στις 23/2! Από εκεί και πέρα περνούσαν πολύ χρόνο μέσα μέχρι που στις 14/3 πλέον είχαν 5 αυγουλάκια σύνολο, αν και το πρώτο έσπασε από ατύχημα. Μετά από διάφορες ωοσκοπήσεις και υπομονή διαπιστώθηκε ότι ο Αρθούρος, μικρός και άπειρος στο ζευγάρωμα, δεν βρήκε στόχο και τα αυγουλάκια μας ήταν άσπορα. Αφαίρεσα λοιπόν αυγά και φωλίτσα για λίγες ημέρες για να ηρεμήσουν, μέχρι που άρχισαν ξανά μόνα τους να ζευγαρώνουν, οπότε και τοποθετήθηκε ξανά! 

Πριν συνεχίσω λοιπόν και σας παρουσιάσω την επόμενη προσπάθεια που μόλις ξεκίνησε ουσιαστικά, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πολύ κάποιους ανθρώπους! 

Τον Δημήτρη (mitsman), διότι εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό αλλά ειδικά από τότε που ξεκίνησα το όμορφο αυτό ταξίδι της αναπαραγωγής, με συμβουλεύει σε ότι και αν χρειαστώ και αντέχει ακόμα κάθε φορά που του λέω "έχω μία απορία"  :: 
Τον Μανώλη (Μανώλης 2), που μου έφτιαξε τη φωλιά μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες και την έκανε τέλεια, αν δεν ήταν εκείνος δεν επρόκειτο να βρω εγκαίρως φωλιά στις σωστές διαστάσεις! 
Τα φιλαράκια μου (τους βάζω με αλφαβητική σειρά γιατί όλοι είναι ίση στην καρδιά μου) Αριάδνη (Ariadni), Ερασμία (Esmi) και Μάριο (Marios1), γιατί με ακούνε κάθε μέρα να μιλάω για αυγά και φωλιές, μου συμπαραστέκονται όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε όπως τα περιμένουμε και χαίρονται διπλά με τη χαρά μου! 
Τα παιδιά που μου εμπιστεύτηκαν τον Αρθούρο (Χρυσαυγή) και τη Γκρέτελ (Δημήτρης και φυσικά Αθηνούλα) γιατί χωρίς τα κοκατιλάκια μου τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα ήταν πραγματοποιήσιμο! 
Στην ουσία ευχαριστώ πολλά από τα μέλη αυτής της υπέροχης παρέας!!! 

Σας ζάλισα;  :: 

*Διατροφική προετοιμασία:* Αυγό όλο και συχνότερα κάθε εβδομάδα μέχρι που φτάνουμε κάθε 2η ημέρα, λαχανικά: μπρόκολο, καρότο, πιπεριά φλωρίνης, ρόκα, σέσκουλο και ότι άλλο φυλλώδες λαχανικό τους αρέσει και φυσικά σουπιοκόκκαλο!
*Χώρος διαμονής:* Δύο 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες, ενωμένες
*Φωλίτσα: 
*

*Υλικό φωλιάς:* Ροκανίδι, περίπου 4-5 εκατοστά



Μετά την επανατοποθέτηση της φωλίτσας, ζευγάρωναν καθημερινά για μία εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον 2 φορές, ίσως και παραπάνω. Αυτή τη φορά φάνηκαν πιο επιτυχημένα τα βατέματα! Από προχθές η κοιλίτσα μας χαμηλά κοντά στην αμάρα έδειξε να φουσκώνει και σήμερα υποδεχτήκαμε το πρώτο αυγουλάκι της 2ης προσπάθειας! Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να πάνε όλα καλά! Εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε την εξέλιξη μαζί!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα φέτος βλέπω το σπίτι να γεμίζει μωρά κάθε είδους!!!  :Happy: 
Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στα μικρά και αυτή τη φορά να τα καταφέρουν!!!

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα Κωνσταντινα να γεμισεις μωρακια!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

O Βασιλιάς Αρθούρος και η πριγκίπισσα Γκρέτελ σε νέες , καυτές και ζουμερές περιπέτειες !!!  :Love0020: 
 Τi γλυκούλια όμορφα , καθαρά και χαμογελαστά που είναι !!!  :Love0020:  Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα !  :Love0020:  
Με το καλό να πάνε αυτή την φορά ακόμα καλύτερα τα πράγματα από την πρώτη καταπληκτική, όλο αγάπη και προσοχή προσπάθεια που είχαν ! 
Θέλουμε τσουλούφια βρε Αρθούρε , θέλουμε δεινοσαυράκια να χορτάσει το μάτι μας οπότε στόχευσε καλά   χαχαχαχαχα  :: 

Μπράβο στον Δημήτρη (mitsman) που σε βοήθησε και βοηθάει με τα κοκατιλίνια και με την προσπάθεια σου ! 
Είναι όντως εκεί σε ότι τον ζητήσεις και θα στο εξηγήσει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και γνώσεις που έχει πάνω στο είδος ! 
Θεωρώ με την εμπειρία , γνώση και αγάπη που έχει στο είδος είναι ο καταλληλότερος !

Πολλά μπράβο φυσικά και στον Μανώλη για την κατασκευή αυτής της τέλειας φωλιάς που εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να γεμίσει με άαααπειρα τσουλουφάκια  ::  ::  :: 

Μπράβο σε όλους και να είμαστε καλά να τα λέμε και να χαιρόμαστε με τις χαρές και κατορθώματα των μικρών μας τσουλουφιών ! 

Καλή συνέχεια !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραβο σε οσους βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα γιατι κατα τ αλλα εμεις πρεπει να σ ευχαριστησουμε που τα μοιραστηκες μαζι μας! 
Πραγματικα σε καθε περιγραφη εμενα εκπληκτη με τα ενστικτα τους και εβλεπα το θαυμα της φυσης! Ειναι φοβερο!
Ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να πανε ολα τελεια αν και το δεσιμο που ειχαν στην πρωτη προσπαθεια ηταν μοναδικο και παρολο που δε βγηκαν μωρακια αξιζε και μόνο γι αυτο!

----------


## Soulaki

Καταρχάς να ευχηθώ καλη επιτυχία και πολλά όμορφα πουλάκια Κωνσταντίνα μου σε εσένα....... :Jumping0046:  :Happy0064: 
Εν συνέχεια, μπράβο στα παιδιά του φόρουμ, για οποία βοήθεια και συμβουλές προσφέρουν σε ανθρώπους που ειναι καινούργιοι στο χόμπι, γιατι πραγματικά η βοήθεια ειναι πολύτιμη.
Δεν είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω προσωπικά κάποιον ή κάποια από το φόρουμ, αλλα βρε παιδιά κάθε μέρα που μπαίνω από τότε που έγινα μέλος, ειλικρινά χαίρομαι να βλέπω αυτήν την ομαδικότητα στην προσπάθεια του καθένως σας ξεχωριστά, και την αλληλεγγύη, πράγμα σπάνιο στις μέρες μας.
Κωσταντινουλα μου, συγνώμη αν σου χαλάω το θέμα......αλλα περιμένω να ξέρεις οπωσδήποτε φωτοοοοο. :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποπο τι ομορφα που ειναι αντε με το καλο να βγουν και τα μικρα.Ομορφη και η φωλιτσα ολα τελεια.

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ θέλω να πω ότι χαίρομαι τρελά για αυτή την εξέλιξη και επίσης χαίρομαι που μοιράζεται μαζί μας όλα αυτά η Κωνσταντίνα καθημερινά, και μας λέει τι γίνεται και τι κάνει και πως προχωράει η διαδικασία!! Είναι πραγματικά υπέροχο και πολύ μαγικό όλο αυτό, πάντα θαυμάζω τα δημιουργήματα της φύσης και όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία που ακολουθείται για να δημιουργηθεί κάτι καινούριο, μια καινούρια ζωή!! Δεν πειράζει που η πρώτη φορά δεν ήταν και τόσο επιτυχημένη, πάντα να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι ακολουθεί κάτι καλύτερο στη συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο!!! Όχι δεν ζαλίζεις κανέναν μας και καθόλου, σε αγαπάμε πολύ και χαιρόμαστε να ακούμε συνέχεια για κάθε εξέλιξη και κάθε νέο!! Εξάλλου όταν έρθει η σειρά μας όλοι έτσι θα κάνουμε! χε χε χε!!! Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις με ανυπομονησίααα!!! Καλη συνέχειαααααα :Happy0064:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## panagiotis k

Με το καλο Κωνσταντίνα μου, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.......

----------


## mitsman

Ο ελεύθερος χρόνος μου ειναι ανύπαρκτος πραγματικά αλλα σε ανθρώπους που το αξίζουν πραγματικά πάντα θα υπάρχει χρόνος!
Ειμαι πραγματικά ευγνώμων που η Γκρετελ μου ειναι στα χέρια της Κωνσταντίνας!
Ευχομαι σύντομα να έχεις κοκατιλοδεινοσαυρομωράκια γιατι πραγματικά σου αξίζουν!!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωνσταντινα !  Ευχομαι και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχουν ολες οι προυποθεσεις με αυτα που ακουσα να λες ,να πανε ολα καλα !

----------


## nikolaslo

Κωνσταντίνα πραγματικα σε θαυμαζω μπραβο και παλι μπραβο

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!!! μα και πιο αναλυτικα δεν νομιζω να γινεται.  :: 

Ευχομαι !!! κοριτσαρα με το καλο να γεμισει ο χωρος σου και φωνουλες απο Cockatiel καλικαντζαρακια. 

Πολλα μπραβο !! και στον Μανωλη που εφτιαξε αυτη την υπεροχη φωλια για τα μικρα σου. 

Αναμενουμε για την συνεχεια !!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Με το καλό  Κωσταντίνα.

----------


## Cristina

Καλή επιτυχία στα λοφιοφόρα!!! Μπράβο σε όλους που βοηθούν εσένα και μπράβο και σε σένα που φροντίζεις τα πουλάκια σου με τόση αγάπη!!! Όλες οι προσπάθειές σου θα ανταμειφθούν!

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό πολλά κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκια-τσουλουφάκια Κωνσταντίνα μου!!!

Άντε να δούμε μικρές Γκρετούλες και μικρούς Αρθουράκους!!!

Μπράβο στα παιδιά που βοήθησαν!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ... πολλά μωράκια βλέπω να γεμίζει το μπαλκόνι σου φέτος!!!

Θα παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον το θέμα!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Εύχομαι να γεμίσεις πολλά και γεμάτα υγεία τσουλουφακια!!!!!!Ευχαριστού  με που μοιράζεσαι μαζι μας αυτές της όμορφες στιγμές ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Party0038: 



Τα μωρά μου ξεκίνησαν το κλώσσημα από το τρίτο αυγουλάκι και περιμένω να περάσουν οι μέρες να κάνουμε ωοσκόπηση να δούμε τι κατάφεραν!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι !!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Κοριτσαρα.

----------


## blackmailer

πω πω πωωωω αυτό θα αναπαραγωγικός αναβρασμός!!! χαχαχα!!! μπράβο!!! συγχαρητήρια!!! με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα....ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα μετά από 5 ημέρες κλωσσήματος κάναμε ωοσκόπηση στα αυγουλάκια! Φαίνεται πως ο Αρθούρος το πήρε το μήνυμα από την προηγούμενη προσπάθεια γιατί τα τέσσερα από τα πέντε που έχουν κάνει, έχουν φλεβίτσες!! Φυσικά έχουμε ακόμα δρόμο μπροστά μας, αλλά σίγουρα είναι ενθαρρυντικό! :Happy0045:

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα ευχομαι!!!

----------


## olga

Mε το καλό να βγούνε τα πουλάκια!

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο στον Αρθούρο!!! Καλή συνέχεια με τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!! :Love0020:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αντε με το καλο και με γερα μικρα

----------


## mparoyfas

πω πω Κωνσταντινα μπραβο και εδω σου εύχομαι να εχεις δύναμη και χρόνο να ζήσεις όμορφες στιγμές με τα πουλάκια σου .

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα εισαι τρομερη!!!!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ωραια! Θα γινεις Κωνσταντινα γιαγια! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!!  :Big Grin: 


Οι τελευταίες ωοσκοπήσεις δείχνουν 5/5 ένσπορα αυγουλάκια!! 

Μου έδωσαν μία τρομάρα προχθές γιατί ο Αρθούρος την κηνυγούσε για κάποιο λόγο και δεν την άφηνε να κλωσσήσει μέσα στην ημέρα και ο ίδιος δεν καθόταν πολύ μέσα. Αλλά ευτυχώς τα αυγουλάκια είναι καλά και τα έμβρυα μέσα κινούνται. Τα βρήκαν και τα κοκατιλένια μου και κλωσσάνε από τότε φανατικά και οι δύο μαζί!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα !!! 

Τσακωνονται για την σειρα τους στο κλωσσημα. 

θα παρατηρησεις οτι καποιες φορες θα βαζουν το κεφαλι τους μεσα στην φωλια και θα "φωναζουν" σε αυτο που ηδη κλωσσαει , να βγει για να αλλαξουν θεση στο κλωσσημα των αυγων. 

Θα την βρουν την σειρα τους με τον καιρο.

Καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν τα γλυτώνεις τα μωρουλια, βλέπω.
Αντε με το καλο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Υπεροχα νεα !!! 
> 
> Τσακωνονται για την σειρα τους στο κλωσσημα. 
> 
> θα παρατηρησεις οτι καποιες φορες θα βαζουν το κεφαλι τους μεσα στην φωλια και θα "φωναζουν" σε αυτο που ηδη κλωσσαει , να βγει για να αλλαξουν θεση στο κλωσσημα των αυγων. 
> 
> Θα την βρουν την σειρα τους με τον καιρο.
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια !!!



Ναι το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό! Όπως και το να διώχνει αυτό που ήδη κλωσσάει, το άλλο που πάει να μπει. Του στυλ "δεν είναι η σειρά σου ακόμα". Το αγαπημένο μου είναι όταν κάθονται μαζί και μοιράζονται τα αυγουλάκια που κλωσσάνε!  :Love0020:

----------


## Cristina

Και τα δικά μου μάλωνε για την σειρά!!! Λες ότι ήταν στο λουνα παρκ και χάναμε την σειρά!!! Χα χα χα!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αγωνιούμε να βγουν τα κούτσικα! Χαμός θα γίνει στο μπαλκόνι σου ε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ μετράω τις μέρες Μαργαρίτα!!! Ανυπομονώ να δω χνουδωτές κιτρινομπαλίτσες  :Love0001:  Τα κοκατιλάκια δεν είναι στο μπαλκόνι, τα έχω στο δωμάτιο μου μιας και είναι ήμερα και τα βγάζω να πετάνε στο δωμάτιο εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περίοδου  :Happy0064:

----------


## Destat

αααχ μια από το ένα ποστ, μια από το άλλο κρεμόμαστε, τί θα γίνει με την κατάστασή μας! Κωνσταντίνα ήθελες δεν ήθελες ,μια τα ζεβράκια μια τα κοκατιλάκια άναψες λαμπάκια! και πάλι ο καημένος ο Χρήστος θα την πληρώσει τη νύφη    :Cool0008:    Επειδή τα κοκατίλ μου απ'ότι βλέπω για τρίτη φορά δεν θα μου κάνουν την τιμή,( έχουμε πάλι 4 αυγουλάκια τα οποία προβλέπω άδεια),  μπήκε το μικρόβιο των παραδείσιων ξανά............μας φάγατε θέλατε δεν θέλατε! 

ο Αρθουράκος μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση, 5 στα 5 ο επιβήτορας!!!???!! εεεεε θα σκάσω λέμεεεε

----------


## mitsman

Γκούχου γκούχουυυ.........

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Γκούχου γκούχουυυ.........


Χαχαχααχαχαχαχαχα  :Happy0196: 

Έχεις άμεση πληροφόρηση και με δίνεις και στους υπόλοιπους ε;;

Εχθές το βράδυ γύρω στις 12 έσκασε το πρώτο κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκι!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  Και μόλις στέγνωσε είχε και το πρώτο τάισμα από τους γονείς του! Είχε ησυχία ο χώρος γιατί ήταν βράδυ και ακουγόταν η φωνούλα του σε όλο το δωμάτιο!! Πιπ πιπ πιπ πιπ!!! Νομίζω πως είμαι ερωτευμένη!!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μπράβο μπραβο με το καλο και τα υπόλοιπα  :Anim 25:

----------


## Cristina

Εγω κρατήθηκα! Περίμενα το ποστ σου για να εκδηλωθώ!
 :Jumping0045:  :Party0038:  :Love0001:  :Jumping0044:  ::  :Happy0064:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τέλειο νέο! Μικρές φωνούλες θα γεμίσουν σύντομα το δωμάτιο!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ευχαριστα νεα!!!!Με το καλο και τα επομενα!!!!

----------


## xrisam

::  :: Αχ τι υπεροχα νεα ειναι αυτα!!!

Δωράκι έκπληξη τα ζεμπρακια και τώρα δωράκι και τα τσουλουφακια!!!

----------


## Destat

ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααα αυτό ήταν παραιτούμε από κοκατιλογονέας! τελείωσε! 4 αυγά και εμείς μετράμε τ'άστρα κι εσείς βγάλατε κι όλας μωρό!!!

Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα παρά μόνο να τα χαίρεσαι, να τα εκατοστήσεις και οτι είσαι άξια για τέτοιες χαρές μετά από τόσο κόπο! μπράαβο Κωνσταντίνα, αχ θα κοιμηθώ χαρούμενη...!  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Δηλώνω ξετρελαμένη κοκατιλογιαγιά!!! Τώρα που σας γράφω, τρώει το μικράκι και ακούγεται ο πιο γλυκός ήχος! Πιπ πιπ πιπ πιπ!!!  :Love0034:

----------


## xrisam

Χαχα!!!Μεχρι εδω ακουστηκές Αθηνα!!! ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχω δυο μικράκιαααα δεινοσαυράκιαααα (παραλαγή του έχω ένα μικράκι ελεφαντάκι  ::   ::  )

----------


## xrisam

Α και δευτερο νινί!!!!! Καλέ τι γίνεται!!!

Πωπω!!!Φτου φτου!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολλά φτου φτου!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πανέμορφα. :Happy0159:

----------


## Cristina

Αχ!!!!!! Πλάκα έχουν που κάθονται αγκαλιασμένα τα μικρά!!! Θυμάμαι και τα δικά μου...σαν μεθυσμένα...με μαγνήτες! Ότι κάνουν , πάλι αγκαλιά καταλήγουν!
Τι ωραίες στιγμές!!! Φτου! Φτου!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα εχεις κανει τρομερη δουλεια με ολα τα πουλακια σου .
Πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο μικρα κοκατιλακια. πολυ ηλυκουλια ειναι!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

τέλεια νέα !!!! συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά!!! ψάξε προσφορές για σακί τροφή γιατί δεν σε βλέπω καλά με τόσο παιδομάνι που μαζεύτηκε!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κωσταντινα ειναι (θα γινουν ακομα περισσοτερο)πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι.
Οι γονεις ειναι και οι δυο normal grey

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Κωσταντινα ειναι (θα γινουν ακομα περισσοτερο)πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι.
> Οι γονεις ειναι και οι δυο normal grey


Η μανούλα είναι pied και ο μπαμπάς είναι pearl φορέας cinnamon. Απλά επειδή στα αρσενικά pearl χάνονται οι πέρλες μετά την πρώτη πτερόροια, φαίνεται normal grey!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφες εικονες Κωνσταντινα! Να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τους!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν το πολυκατεχω με τις μεταλλαξεις και την γενετικη παντως ειναι κουκλια ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να δουμε και αλλα δεινοσαυρακια :Party0028:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωνσταντινα !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια!!!!  :Happy: 
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να βγουν στο κλαρί!!!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!! 

Τα μωράκια έχουν γίνει 4 και περιμένουμε ένα ακόμα αυγουλάκι να σκάσει! Μεγαλώνουν πολύ καλά και οι γονείς είναι πολύ απασχολημένοι με το τάισμα! Κάποιες φορές τα ακούω να ταίζουν 2 μωράκια ταυτόχρονα και ακούγονται διπλά πιπ πιπ πιπ!

----------


## Cristina

:Jumping0045: 
Πολύ ωραία!!! 4 and counting!!!

----------


## Destat

:Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  τί να πω άλλο.................................τα λατρεύω τα πουλιά σου τ'ακούς???!!   ::

----------


## stam72

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!! 
> 
> Τα μωράκια έχουν γίνει 4 και περιμένουμε ένα ακόμα αυγουλάκι να σκάσει! Μεγαλώνουν πολύ καλά και οι γονείς είναι πολύ απασχολημένοι με το τάισμα! Κάποιες φορές τα ακούω να ταίζουν 2 μωράκια ταυτόχρονα και ακούγονται διπλά πιπ πιπ πιπ!


Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά, πλέον θα έχεις μια πολυμελή κοκατιλοοικογένεια. Όσο μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά θα κάνουν πολύ πιο έντονη την παρουσία τους όταν θα τα ταίζουν οι γονείς. Προσοχή να δίνεις καθημερινά στους γονείς φρέσκο νερό, μαλακές τροφές και ειδικά βρασμένο αυγό για να τους βοηθάς να ανταπεξέλθουν στις αυξημένες οικογενοιακές υποχρεώσεις.
Περιμένουμε νέες φωτό. 
Και πάλι να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφα !!!  :Love0001:  Καλή συνέχεια !!  :Anim 25:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα τέσσερα μωρούλια τα πάνε πολύ καλά και μεγαλώνουν κάθε μέρα!! Στους γονείς δίνω κάθε μέρα αυγουλάκι ανακατεμμένο με αυγοτροφή για να ταίζουν τα τέκνα! 

Πριν 1-2 μέρες 



και σήμερα που ξεκινήσαμε να ανοίγουμε ματάκια!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ζουζούνια υπέροχα.

----------


## stavroula1998

Αχουταααα! Να τα χαίρεσαι! Μικρά εξωγηινάκια   έχω μια ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στα κοκατιλάκια και στα cockatoo! Φατσουλες είναι όλα τους! Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## Cristina

Αχ...ανοιγουν τα ματάκια τους!!!! Μεγαλώνουν οι μπαλίτσες!!!! ::

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, βλέπω η οικογένεια πάει κατ ευχήν.

----------


## niotheros

Είναι τέλεια! Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνα!

----------


## lagreco69

Αμαν ! για πολυ ζουλιγμααααααα !!!!!!!!!  :Love0034:

----------


## xrisam

Τερηδόνα!!! Τερηδόνα!!! ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχχχχ άντε τα δεινοσαυράκια να δείξουν τα χρωματάκια τους !!!  :: 
Μπράβο στην Γκρετούλα σαν μανούλα που είναι καλή και πιστή ! Γονίδια και εμπειρία διαμάντι   :Love0001: 
Αρθούρε βοήθα να μεγαλώσει η φαμίλιααααα  :Innocent0006:

----------


## Esmi

Κωνσταντίνα είναι ζουζούνια, είναι υπέροχα, είναι αξιολάτρευτα και ανυπομονώ να μεγαλώσουν!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044: 

Είστε έτοιμοι για μια γερή δόση γλύκας;;; 

11/5 



και σήμερα!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 1



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 2



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 3



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 4




Όπως βλέπετε τα πάνε πολύ καλά και μεγαλώνουν!!!! Τα είχα βάλει πάνω στη φωλιά για φωτογράφηση η οποία έχει μία μικρή κλίση προς τα πίσω και γλυστρούσαν  ::  Το 5ο αυγουλάκι δεν άνοιξε ποτέ αν και είχε μωράκι μέσα, δεν ήθελα να το ανοίξω να σας πω την αλήθεια οπότε απλά το απομάκρυνα από τη φωλιά για να μην τα ενοχλεί τώρα που μεγάλωσαν!

----------


## Destat

ααααχ αυτό ήταν!!!! παίρνω τις βαλίτσες μου κι έρχομαιιιιιιιι Αθηναίοι! Καλέ μου είπες μεγάλα στο τηλέφωνο ,αλλά δεν περίμενα και ολόκληρες κότες! Να ζήσουν Κωνανή να τα χαίρεσαι, το παρδαλό πατουσάκι είναι λατρεία μεγάλη  ::  ::  ::

----------


## olga

Τέλεια Κωνσταντίνα! Φαίνεται πως κάποιο θα πάρει και τις πέρλες του μπαμπα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ αχ να χαρώ κάτι ΓκρετελοΑρθουρίνια για ζούληγμα !!!!  :Love0001: 
Κωνσταντίνα μου τι Pearlίτσα ζουζούνα είναι αυτή ; :Party0011:   Τα αδερφάκια της θα είναι οι 3 ιππότες της  :Love0001:  
Μπράβο φίλη μου χαίρομαι πολύ για τα μικράκια , το ζεύγος και για εσένα που ξέρω πόσο πολύ ήθελες να πάνε καλά σαν ζευγάρι και σαν αναπαραγωγή κατ'επέκταση ! 
Δώσε ένα φιλάκι σε όλα !  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν την αντεξα τοση γλυκα πονανε τα ματια μου.
Κωσταντινα γλυκιτατα να τα χαιρεσαι. :Big Grin:

----------


## Cristina

Αχ, τα δεινοσαυρακια!!! Το πρώτο έχει μια παραπονιάρικη φατσουλα!  Πλάκα έχουν που απο τα πρώτα που βγαίνουν είναι τα τσουλούφια! Αχ, μωρε..μωρε!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι, Κωνσταντίνα!

----------


## Oldjohn

τελεια εμπειρια να βρεις αυγο στο κουτακι  :Happy:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πες το μυστικό για την πεντακάθαρη φωλιά! Τέλεια!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ που είναι το φορτηγό με τα σκόρδα? Φτου φτου!!! Και ξανα φτου φτου!!!

Θα πάθουμε και ζάχαρο εκτός απο τερηδόνα  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βοηθάει πολύ το ροκανίδι Μαργαρίτα, τις "στεγνώνει" και γίνεται μπαλάκι το οποίο απλά βγάζω  :Big Grin:

----------


## mai_tai

Kωνσταντινα γλυκιτατα κ πανεμορφα τα μικρουλια σου-!!Φτου-Φτουυυυ

----------


## xasimo

Ωπ δικα σου ειναι αυτα Κωσταντινα!!!!! Μα καλε οντως σαν δεινοσαυρακια ειναι!!! Πωπω τελειαααααα!! Με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθουν!

----------


## stavroula1998

Αχχχ δεν μπορωωω! Τρελαίνομαι  είναι τόσο απίστευτα! Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν το πιστεύω, ποσό όμορφα ειναι....δεν χορταίνεις να τα κοιτάς. :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## Tzimakos

Να σου ζησουν κι απο μενα Κωνσταντινα, ειναι πανεμορφα. Ευχομαι να τα καμαρωσεις αεροπορους.

Με συγχωρεις που παρουσιαζομαι κι εγω να σου ευχηθω καθως δεν με ξερετε οι περισσοτεροι, αλλα σαν επιδοξος κοκατιλοπαππους οταν βλεπω τετοια κατι παθαινω.

----------


## Esmi

Κωνσταντίνα μου ελιωσααααα!!!Τα γλυκουλακια μουυυυυ τα ομορφαααα!!!Θα γίνουν μεγάλα παιδιά και θα είναι κουκλάκια σκέτα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα καλησπέρα!!!! Οι μέρες περνάνε και μεγαλώνουμε όλο και περισσότερο!!! Εδώ βγήκαμε βόλτα μέχρι να καθαρίσει η γιαγιά (ή αλλιώς δούλα) τη φωλίτσα μας! 

Μπήκαμε σε μπολ οικογενειακού παγωτού γιατί είμαστε γλύκες και κάθε φορά που μας βλέπετε παθαίνετε ζάχαρο!! Τουλάχιστον έτσι μας λέει η γιαγιά!   :: 



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 1: 15 ημερών και 102 γρ. παρακαλώ!!! Είμαι μεγάλη κοπέλα! Η γιαγιά με ονόμασε *Ιόλη* αν και συνέχεια περλίτσα με φωνάζει  :Confused0006:  Είμαι το μεγαλύτερο μωράκι και θα μείνω για πάντα με τη γιαγιά παρόλο που ήθελα να φύγω και να εξερευνήσω τον κόσμο!! 



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 2: 14 ημερών και 93 γρ.! Λίγο ακόμα και τη φτάνω την αδερφή μου! Έχω παρδαλά πατουσάκια και πολύ της αρέσουν της γιαγιάς! Η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι ένας γλύκας! 



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 3: 13 ημερών και 78 γρ.! Συνέχεια φωνάζω για φαγάκι για να φτάσω τα μεγάλα μου αδέρφια και να δείξω τι κουκλί θα γίνω όσο μεγαλώνω!! 



Δεινοσαυράκι νο. 4: 12 ημερών και 75 γρ.! Η γιαγιά με ρωτάει συνέχεια αν είμαι περλάκι κοριτσάκι αλλά εγώ της κάνω νάζια και δεν απαντάω ακόμα!  ::  Έτσι να σκάσει από περιέργεια ενώ εγώ κρυφά θα μοιάσω στην Ιόλη! 




Αυτά από εμάς! Δίνουμε τώρα το πληκτρολόγιο πίσω στη γιαγιά (μωρέ δίκιο είχε ο μπαμπάς, ωραίο παιχνίδι τα πλήκτρα!! λίγο ακόμα να μεγαλώσουμε και θα τα βγάζουμε!) γιατί η μαμά φωνάζει ότι το φαγητό είναι έτοιμο!! 

ΥΓ: Ναι φίλοι μου, σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέστε, τρελάθηκα τελείως!!!

----------


## Esmi

χαχαχαχχα χαχαχαχχαχαχα πεθανα με το ποστ σου!!!Τα αγαπώ αυτά τα δεινοσαυρακιααα!!! Δώσε τους πολλά φιλάκια και χαδακια!!! Επίσης, έλιωσα!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πωπωπωπωπω βρε αυτα εγιναν μια χουφτα παιδακια και εχουν και μικρα μικρα λοφιακια 
...

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, δεν αντέχω βραδιάτικα....τι ειναι αυτά που μας κανείς? 
Εγω θα τα είχα όλα σε κουτάκι, δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μου.Ετσι έκανα μικρη και με κατι κοτοπουλάκια το Πάσχα......αλλα αυτά ειναι άλλο πράγμα.
Μπραβο Κωσταντινα........σε ζηλεύω , εισαι πολύ τυχερή, που έχεις τέτοιες ομορφιές σπίτι σου... :Jumping0046:

----------


## Cristina

Χαχαχαχαχα!!!! Με έκανες και γέλασα!!! Σαν συγκρότημα punk !!! Πόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν!!! Φτου! Φτου!!!

----------


## petran

Μπραβο βρε Κων/να,να τα χαιρεσαι τα μωρακια σου.
Κουκλακια ειναι,φτου φτου.
Ξερω πόσο χαρουμενη θα εισαι.
Ευχομαι,οτι επιθυμεις,κ να ειναι καλοτυχα τα μικρακια σου.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολυ ομορφα Κωνσταντινα να τα χαιρεσαι και να βρεις καλα σπιτια για να πανε

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχου τα τα μωρά μου !!! ΛΙΩΝΩ!!!
Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνα!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Υπέροχα πλασματάκια.

----------


## xrisam

Όχου πλασματάκια μου!!! Μωρε πόσο όμορφα!!! Σκόρδα!! 

Να μου τα φιλήσεις όλα τα Κωνσταντινο-κοκατιλο-εγγονάκια-δεινοσαυράκια!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σε παγωτό φράουλα έχεις κάτι; χαχαχαχαχα! 
Μπράβο βρε. Το αξίζεις. Ζώη χαρισάμενη θα περάσουν μαζί σου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

χαχαχαχαχαχα αν είναι δυνατόν, εμείς μαζί τρελαθήκαμε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση! λες σε λίγο καιρό να φτάσω κι εγώ στο ίδιο στάδιο? χεχεχεχχεε σε κανένα δεκαήμερο θα αρχίσει και το δικό μου μεζεδάκι να μιλάει στον υπολογιστή! μαζί θα τα λένε..

Κωνανή υπέροχα μωρά και καλοθρεμένα! αν μοιάσουν στη Γκρέτελ θα χρειαστείτε ολόκληρο δωμάτιο για κλουβί...κότες θα γίνουν απ'ότι φαίνεται, ειιδκά η περλίτσα! Να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζουνομωρά!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωχ ωχ ωχ κάτι αδυναμίες !!!!  :Love0001: 
Βρε δεινοσαυλάκια τι μουτράκια έχετε βρεεε ???  :Love0001: 
Κωνσταντίνα να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρουλια σου ! Ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι !!!  :Party0011:

----------


## stavroula1998

Νομίζω πως ερωτεύτηκα :') δεν μπορώ! Είναι τόσο γλυκούλια όλα τους! Αχχχ  να σου ζήσουν μωρεε  και έτσι να τα χαίρεσαι και να τρελαίνεσαι μαζί τους ^.^

----------


## Georgiablue

Μετά από αυτό.. Σίγουρα θέλω έναν παπαγάλο!!! Πόσο γλυκά πόσο υπέροχα! Να σου ζήσουν τα μωρουλια  :Big Grin:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Υπέροχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Έλιωσα  ειναι μια γλυκά θέλω να έρθω να τα ζουλήξω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά δεν πιστεύω να μας ξεχάσατε!! Ήρθαμε ξανά να σας ταράξουμε με την ομορφιά και τα πορτοκαλομαγουλάκια μας!! Έχουμε μεγαλώσει πολύ πολύ και σίγουρα δεν θα μας αναγνωρίζετε!! Με το ζόρι χωράμε στη χούφτα της γιαγιάς! 


1ο δεινοσαυράκι: Ιόλη, 24 ημερών! 

 




2ο δεινοσαυράκι: Οδυσσέας, 23 ημερών! (ναι καλά το καταλάβατε, η γιαγιά αποφάσισε να κρατήσει και εμένα γιατί έχω υπερβολικά γλυκό παρδαλό πατούσι και δεν μπορεί να το αποχωριστεί)

 

3ο δεινοσαυράκι: ζουζούνος, 22 ημερών!

 




4ο δεινοσαυράκι: περλίτσα, 21 ημερών!






Και μερικές οικογενειακές!!! 




Σε λίγο δεν θα χωράμε στο μπολάκι παγωτού! Και υποτίθεται πως είναι οικογενειακό!




Και εδώ, σε καθαρή φωλίτσα! 




Θα ήθελα να πω πως τα μωράκια είναι ήμερα και κάθονται για χαδάκια πάνω μου και ειδικά η Ιόλη με τον Οδυσσέα, όταν τα αφήνω λίγο πιο πέρα έρχονται αμέσως κοντά μου και βολεύονται. Αυτό έγινε χωρίς τη χρήση κρέμας από τη στιγμή που οι γονείς τάιζαν φυσιολογικά. Απλά με καθημερινή επαφή και ενασχόληση με τα μωράκια από τη στιγμή που άνοιξαν τα ματάκια τους! Απαλές κινήσεις, σταθερό έδαφος (να μην τα κρατάμε στον αέρα για πολύ ώρα) και πολλά χαδάκια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εντάξει τα περλάκια ίδια με τον Αρθούρο ! Παναγία μου ομοιότητα .... 
Τα αγοράκια της παρέας την γλυκάδα της μανούλας τους έχουν τα ζουζούνια !!! 

Να τα χαίρεσαι Κωνάνη και με το καλό τα 2 μικράκια να βρουν σπίτι με αγάπη ανάλογη με τη δική σου !

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ πολυ ομορφα πουλακια!!!

----------


## Cristina

Ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααα!!!!! Ζηλεύω!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ένα και ένα!!! Αυτά τα σκουρόχρωμα είναι η αδυναμία μου!!! Μάλλον έχω συνηθίσει να δω συνέχεια πέρλα και πέρλα...
Και έλεγα σήμερα...πως να έχουν φτάσει τα δεινοσαυρακια;;

----------


## Georgiablue

Καλά δεν έχω λόγια .. Με την αγάπη σου Κωνσταντίνα κατάφερες να κανεις ευτυχισμένα αυτά τα πλασματακια που λάμπουν από την αγάπη που τους παρέχεις... ! Να σου ζήσουν και να τα καμαρώνεις τα μωρουλια σου ! Φτου φτου φτου σκόρδα!!!!

----------


## stavroula1998

Τι μας έκανες βραδιάτικα βρε Κωνσταντίνα! Είναι πανέμορφα όλα τους! Πωπωωωω :') δεν ξέρω τι να πω έχω κάτσει και τα κοιτάω! Φτου φτου! Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι! Και τα μικρούλια και τους τέλειους γονείς τους!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ξεχνιούνται τετοια κουκλιά????? 
Μπα αδύνατον το ενα πιο όμορφο απο το άλλο. Κουκλάκια !!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ πόσο μεγαλώσανε!!! Φτου ξανα φτου τα κουκλιά!!!

Άξιοι γονείς, άξια και εσυ Κωνσταντίνα μου!! Μπράβο που έχεις καταφέρει να δεις τα πουλάκια σου να μεγαλώνουν αυτές τις ψυχούλες!! :Love0020:

----------


## Ariadni

Ρε συ Κωνσταντινα ειναι τρελα!! Τοσο γλυκουλια!! Φατσες! 
Οσο για το οτι καταφερες να τα ημερεψεις μονο με τη φροντιδα και την αγαπη σου τα λογια ειναι περιττα.. Ειναι η απαντηση σε ολους οσους ταιζουν με κρεμα.. Μακαρι να το εκαναν πιο πολλοι αν και καταλαβαινω οτι κι αυτο οταν εχεις πολλα πουλακια ειναι καπως δυσκολο.. 
Να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα καμαρωνεις και να τα δεις να μεγαλωνουν ευτυχισμενα σε αξια χερια!

----------


## Soulaki

Κωσταντινα, τι θα γίνει με εσένα?
Αυτα τα μωρά, τι να πω με έχουν τρελάνει......άσε που μεγάλωσαν πααααρα πολυ τα μικρούλια μου.
Αν συνεχίσεις με τέτοιες φωτό, στο λέω, θα στα κλέψω..... :winky:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ποιο από αυτά είναι κοκκινομαγουλινι να το τσιμπήσεις για χάρη μου; ζουληξε τα ολα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Κων/να .πανεμορφα τα μικρακια σου.
Ειδικα η Περλίτσα,στην πρωτη φωτο...
Θα εξελιχθει σε μεγαλη καρδιοκατακτητρια,να το θυμηθεις.
Να τα χαιρεσαι λοιπον.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρέλα είναι !!!!!  :Happy: 
Πιο να πρωτοζουλήξεις!!!

Με το καλό και στο κλαρί Κωνσταντίνα μου τα μικρούλια!!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Πολύ περήφανος για ολους σας!!!!!! πραγματικά... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## Tzimakos

Ενταξει Κωνσταντινα πραγματικα, οταν τα βλεπω πως μεγαλωνουν και πως τους φερεστε μιας και θελω και γω διακαως να ξαναγινω κοκατιλοπατερας ( ειχα παλια δυο αδερφια κοκατιλ ), συγκινουμαι. 

Παρ'ολο που δε σου κρυβω πως με δελεαζει το ταισμα με κρεμα για να σε συνηθισουν τα πουλακια ( στα τελειωματα εννοειται λιγο πριν τον απογαλακτισμο ωστε να εχουν ταιστει οσο περισσοτερο γινονται απ τους γονεις ), αυτο που ειπες για την αναπτυξη της οικειοτητας χωρις την χρηση κρεμας με σκλαβωσε και με εκανε να θελω αν αξιωθω να γινω κοκατιλοπαππους να προσπαθησω να μεγαλωσω και να φερω κοντα τα μωρακια χωρις να τα στερησω ουτε για λιγο απο τους γονεις τους και τους γονεις τους απο αυτα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη πιστεύω πως για τα πιο όμορφα πράγματα στη ζωή, αξίζει να παλέψουμε και να παιδευτούμε ίσως λίγο παραπάνω! Σίγουρα απαιτεί κάποιο χρόνο μέσα στην ημέρα η εξημέρωση, αλλά τον ίδιο χρόνο και παραπάνω, απαιτεί και το τάισμα με κρέμα. Για μένα δεν υπάρχει πιο ωραίο πράγμα από το να κερδίζω πραγματικά την εμπιστοσύνη τους, από την πρώτη στιγμή. Και είναι κάτι που δεν κερδίζεται αμέσως. Στην αρχή όποτε άνοιγα τη φωλίτσα, έπαιρναν στάση άμυνας γιατί μόνο τους γονείς τους ήξεραν στον κόσμο. Με το καιρό και όσο μεγαλώνουν, ανοίγω τη φωλίτσα και απλά με περιμένουν για να κάνουμε χάδια, χωρίς καμία ένδειξη φόβου. Το καθένα έχει το χαρακτήρα του, κάποια θέλουν χάδια και κάποια να εξερευνήσουν, όλα όμως ανεβαίνουν στο χέρι μου και κάθονται στο δάχτυλο μου χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό. 
Όταν βλέπω πως επικοινωνούν με τους γονείς όσο τα έχω έξω μαζί μου, δεν ξέρω πως πάει η καρδιά σε ορισμένους να τα χωρήσουν. Ο Οδυσσέας μου, όταν είναι έξω, μετά από κάποια ώρα ψάχνει τους γονείς του και προχωρά προς το μέρος τους. Τον πηγαίνω κοντά τους και κάνουν χάδια και "μιλούν" με μικρές φωνούλες. Αληθινή αγάπη και αίσθημα προστασίας από τους γονείς και όμως μερικοί νομίζουν πως δεν τους πειράζει ο χωρισμός. 
Και μην νομίζεις πως στα ταισμένα στο χέρι πουλάκι δεν χρειάζεται καμία προσπάθεια. Το ότι είναι ανεκτικότερα στο άγγιγμα και δέχονται να ανέβουν στο χέρι σου, δεν σημαίνει πως έχεις και την εμπιστοσύνη τους αμέσως. Όταν το πουλάκι επιλέγει να έρθει προς το μέρος σου, όταν επιλέγει να ανέβει πάνω σου και να κουρνιάσει, τότε ξέρεις ότι πραγματικά πέτυχες το στόχο σου! Και αυτός ο στόχος επιτυγχάνεται και με άλλους τρόπους, όχι μόνο με την κρέμα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kωνσταντινα ειναι αληθινα κουκλακια! Να ειναι γερα και να τα χαιρεσαι! Μπραβο σου και για την υποδειγματικη μεταχειριση της αναπαραγωγικης διαδικασιας!

----------


## Tzimakos

Εχεις δικιο σε ολα οσα λες και συγχαρητηρια για τη σταση σου. Εγω παντως μετα απο αυτην την εμπνευση μεσω εσου, ανυπομονω να γινω κοκατιλοπαππους και να ξεκινησω αυτο το ταξιδι που μου περιγραφεις και βλεπω μεσα απο αυτο το ημερολογιο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επανήλθαμε με μερικά βιντεάκια!!! Τα κοκατιλένια είναι ενός μήνα πλέον, έχουν βγει από τη φωλίτσα και ζουζουνίζουν όλη μέρα!!! 

Εδώ η Ιόλη με τον Οδυσσέα στην πρώτη τους εξόρμηση! (τα βίντεο έχουν HD ανάλυση, ίσως πρέπει να το ρυθμίσετε! ) 




και εδώ ο Οδυσσέας που παίζει και τα υπόλοιπα μωράκια!!! 







Δεν έχω βγάλει ολοκληρωμένα φωτογραφίες από όλα τα μωράκια την ίδια μέρα, απλά κάποιες τυχαίες εδώ και εκεί!

Η Ιόλη μου που λιώνει στα χαδάκια  :Love0020: 





Η περλίτσα μικρή της αδερφή! Έχει λίγο πιο σκούρα "μάσκα" στο πρόσωπο και όσο μεγαλώνει γίνεται ακόμα πιο κούκλα! 



Ο δεύτερος μπόμπιρας της οικογένειας, λίγο διστακτικός αλλά όλο γλύκα!



και εδώ ντουετάκι Ιόλη/ Οδυσσέας ο οποίος είναι ο πιο ατρόμητος και περίεργος μέχρι στιγμής! Βγήκε πρώτος από τη φωλιά, ανέβηκε πρώτος στα κλαδιά, έπαιξε και άρχισε να δαγκώνει σπόρους (και να τους ξαναπετάει κάτω  ::  ) επίσης πρώτος!

 


Όσο για τους γονείς, πλέον ταίζει ο Αρθουράκος μου και τρέχει να σωθεί από τα θηρία που τον κυνηγάνε και φωνάζουν!  :Happy0196:  H Γκρέτελ αποφάσισε ότι δεν είμαστε αρκετά πολύτεκνοι και σήμερα έκανε καινούργιο αυγουλάκι στη φωλίτσα  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Cristina

Σιγά σιγά μεγαλώνει η οικογένεια!!! Είναι όλα τους κουκλιά!!! Με φατσουλες γεμάτες απορία... Αχ, ο Αρθούρος, τι τραβάει τώρα!!! Για να δει τι σημαίνει να μεγαλώνεις παιδιά!

----------


## Esmi

Αχ πόσο τα αγαπώ αυτά τα πουλάκια δεν λέγεται!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι ολα τους τρομερες φατσες! Να ειναι ολα καλοτυχα!!
Αχ με το καλο και τα νεα αυγουλακια! Να δω που θα τα βαλεις ολα αυτα!

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, ειναι κουκλάκια, και γλυκύτατα, να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνακια σου..... :Jumping0044:

----------


## xrisam

Zουζουνάκια μου!!! Πόσο μεγαλώσανε μωρέ!!! :Party0038: 

Δεν τα χορταίνω!!!  :Love0020:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χνουδόμπαλες παντούύύ!!!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι Κωνσταντίνα και με το καλό να έρθουν και οι επόμενοι διάδοχοι!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ομορφιές πολλες ομορφιές μαζεμένες μεγαλωμένες με πολλή πολλή αγαπη!!!!!!!!!!
Κωνσταντινα θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια  για την τιμή που μου έκανες να θέλεις να πάρω ένα από τα μικρά σου................
Και να προσπαθείς να τα ταιριαξεις και με τετοιο τρόπο για να πάρω και το φύλο που θέλω, οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο, είτε τα καταφέρεις ειτε οχι,να ξέρεις οτι ενα ευχαριστω δεν φτάνει :Party0038:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη μακάρι να καταφέρω να τα συνδυάσω και να μπορέσω να δώσω τα μωράκια εκεί που επιθυμώ να πάνε και να είμαι ήσυχη ότι είναι καλά!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ τα μωρούλια των μωρών της Captain έγιναν μεγάλα παιζάτσαααα !  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001: 
Κωνανη είναι πανέμορφα , περίεργα και παιγνιδιάρικα τα Αρθουρίνια !  :: 
Η περλίτσα ίδια μα ίδια ο μπαμπάς της ... πωπωπω το τσουλούφι του ίδιο πάντως χαχαχαχα 
Πάαααααντως μαζί με την Γκρέτελ ήρθε και ο Οδυσσέας σαν μεγάλη μου αδυναμίαααα , ψυχή μου καλό που φαίνεσαι ! :Youpi:  :Youpi: 


μπράβο μπράβο , περιμένουμε και άλλες στιγμές από τα μικρά !!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντινα έχεις αργήσει, θέλουμε φώτο και βίντεο πολλά απο τα ζουζούνια και ιδικά απο τον νεαρό που τον έχεις αδικήσει :Evilgrin0010: ............
Φαντάζομαι επειδή ειναι ο πιο όμορφος :Rolleye0012:  






>

----------


## Georgiablue

Συμφωνω !!! Θελουμε μωρουλιαααα !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα τι κάνουν τα μωρακια..; Μας πεταξες εκεί 2 φωτογραφίες και μας ξεχάσες !  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχαχαχχαχαχαχ όχι όχι δεν σας ξέχασα! Από αύριο που τελειώνω τη δουλειά θα απολαύσετε φωτορεπορτάζ!! Έχουμε και πέντε νέα αυγουλάκια οπότε αναμένεται πολύ κοκατιλογλύκα ακόμα!

----------


## Soulaki

Πω πωωωωω, τέτοια λέγε μας.....να δούμε και τα νέα μωρουλια.... ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Πάντως παιδιά ειλικρινά το φόρουμ μας έχει χαλάσει πολύ.. εμένα ειδικά με έχει καταστρέψει.. Θέλω απεγνωσμένα έναν παπαγάλο!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Άντε άντε περιμένουμε με αγωνία  :Party0038: 
Και εμείς τελειώσαμε με τις εξετάσεις τις μικρής(ολα καλά) τελειώνουμε και με το σχολείο και θα έρθουμε να τα δούμε απο κοντά να τα ζουζουνεψουμε λίγο .................

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ μπράβο και θα σου έστελνα να σε ρωτήσω για τη μικρή σου! Να έρθετε να μας δείτε που έχουμε γίνει ολόκληρα παιδιά και κάνουμε όλο χαζομάρες!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα πέρασα μαζι με την κόρη απο το φιλόξενο σπίτι της Κωνσταντίνας,γνωρίσαμε απο κοντά ολα τα υπέροχα και περιποιημενα  πτηνά της και ειναι ολα μια γλύκα,η μικρή μου ξετρελάθηκε,εμενα βεβαια μου πηρε τα μυαλά ο Αρθουρος ειναι κούκλος και τσαμπουκάς,Κωνσταντινα έχω πολυ υπομονή και οταν με το καλο ξαναερθω θα τον χαϊδέψω :Evilgrin0010:  ............... Καλα μπορει να φαω και μερικες τσιμπιές  :: 
Κωνσταντινα ευχαριστω που έκανες χαρούμενη την μικρή μου :Jumping0045:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη η κορούλα σου είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη! Υπέροχο κοριτσάκι με χαμογελαστό πρόσωπο και αληθινή αγάπη για τα ζώα, την κατασυμπάθησα!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με τιμήσατε και ήρθατε να τα χαζέψετε από κοντά, είστε πάντα ευπρόσδεκτοι! 
Όσο για τον Αρθούρο και εγώ γιαυτό τον αγαπάω! Είναι ατίθασο και περήφανο πουλάκι!! Εγώ σου είπα δικά σου είναι τα δάχτυλα, άμα θέλεις προσπάθησε παραπάνω την επόμενη φορά!  :Happy0187:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Αχαχαχχαχαχαχ όχι όχι δεν σας ξέχασα! Από αύριο που τελειώνω τη δουλειά θα απολαύσετε φωτορεπορτάζ!! Έχουμε και πέντε νέα αυγουλάκια οπότε αναμένεται πολύ κοκατιλογλύκα ακόμα!


Έταξες Κωνσταντινα και σοφός λαός λέει μην τάξεις σε μικρο και σε τρελό(καλά καλά εντάξει μικρός δεν ειμαι :Happy0187: ι ) θέλουμε ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μερικά βιντεάκια σου κάνουν Γιάννη;;;;  ::   :: 

Τα μωράκια είναι πλέον 48-47-46 και 45 ημερών και όπως καταλαβαίνετε σπέρνουν τον πανικό!!! 
Πλέον στην εκπαίδευση μπαίνει και το κεχρί το οποίο τρώνε με ιδιαίτερη ευχαρίστηση και ανεβαίνουν και στο χέρι από μόνα τους για να φάνε πιο εύκολα  :Big Grin: 

Βίντεο λοιπόν από το λόχο σε ώρα μάσας! 







και εδώ ένα βίντεο λίγο καιρό πριν που ήταν απόλυτα εξαρτημένα από τον Αρθούρο για τάισμα και τον κυνηγούν σαν τρελά για να τα ταίσει όλα  :Animal0019: 





Ας θαυμάσουμε λίγο και τους υπέροχους γονείς που κατάφεραν να μεγαλώσουν 4 μωράκια χωρίς καμία βοήθεια από εμένα. Εδώ επιτέλους τα βρήκαν και κάνουν χαδάκια, κάτι που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα!!! 






Ααααα όσο για τα νέα αυγουλάκια! Σύνολο κάναμε 6 και τα ένσπορα είναι τα 4! Ας ελπίσουμε να έχουμε άλλη μία υπέροχη τετράδα λοιπόν!

----------


## Soulaki

Εντάξει, το ξέρεις ότι μας φτιάχνεις την διάθεση, γι αυτο τα κανείς αυτα.....μας βάζεις βραδιάτικα, τα τσουλουφακια....και μας μπριζωνεις.......
Τι υπέροχη οικογένεια, ειναι αυτη? και μεγαλώνει κι άλλο? Αντε με το καλο.......ολα να πάνε τέλεια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπατζάκι σου κάνει??? Φρέσκο πράγμα!!!
Αν όλα πάνε καλά και ενδιαφέρεσαι έχω μωράκια.

----------


## Destat

αααααα δεν πάτε καθόλου καλά, κάνατε κι άλλα βρε? εγώ τώρα το είδα...πανικός!!

χαχαχαχαχ ρίξαμε ένα γέλιο με τον Αρθούρο τον θεό του φαγιού! χαχαχα καταπληκτικό βίντεο!!!! να σου δειξω εγώ βίντεο το Μανταρίνη δίπλα στο μωρό, να του κάνει αυτό σαν βρυκολακάκι να φάει κι αυτός να το κοιτάει με απορία και να τρώει ακάθεκτος το αυγό του! εκεί να δεις πατρότητα! αααχ μες τα ένστικτα είμαστε πανάθεμά μας!   :Fighting0029: 

μπατζάκια η μια κοκατιλάκια,ζεβράκια, καναρινάκια η άλλη..καθίστε βρε κορίτσια, να το συζητήσουμε το θέμα! χώρο να έχουμε και κάτι θα κάνουμε μη στεναχωριέστε! χαχαχα

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Όλα τα λεφτα το κυνηγητό στον Αρθούρο χαχαχα απίστευτος μπραβο του  :Love0030: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φυσικά μετά στο 1 βιντεακι το τραβάει το φτερακι του να μην ξεχνάμε ποιος ειναι ο αρχηγός :Happy0159:  
Υπέροχη κοκαλοοικογενεια μπραβο σου Κωνσταντινα  :Happy0065:

----------


## Cristina

Τι τραβάει ο Αρθούρος... Μπράβο τους, πολυ καλοί γονείς και μπράβο σου που τα φροντίζεις!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Όντως, φοβεροί γονείς......μπράβο τους.... ::

----------


## xrisam

Eχει πολλά στόματα τα θρέψει ο Αρθουράκος!!! :: 

Γλύκα είναι και τα μωρά και οι γονείς!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Τα νεα αυγουλακια Κωνσταντινα πώς πάνε; Έρχεται ή τετράδα;  :Jumping0045:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά πάνε Γεωργία μου! Βλέπω τα άκρα τους να κουνιούνται στην ωοσκόπηση! Εντυπωσιακότατο μπορώ να πω!!! Σε καμιά εβδομάδα, ίσως 5 μέρες τα περιμένω και αυτά!

----------


## Georgiablue

Οοοοοοοοο αντε να χαρουμε κι εμείς που δεν έχουμε (και μας πήραν αυτό που θελαμε ..)  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

:eek:  :eek:  :eek:  :eek:  :eek:  Ε όχι!

----------


## Georgiablue

Δυστυχώς έμεινα με το θέλω... Αλλά δεν πειράζει  :Happy:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Δυστυχώς έμεινα με το θέλω... Αλλά δεν πειράζει


Και πιο πάνω σου πα ότι ένα από τα μπατζάκια μου είναι δικό σου αν θες φυσικά. Σίγουρα αν το θες πολύ κάποτε θα αποκτήσεις και συ ένα γλυκό παπαγάλο! Σαν τα δικά μας που μας έχουν πάρει τα μυαλά.
Κωνσταντίνα τα κοκατιλ τα χεις μέσα στο σπίτι ε; γλυτωσες τις ζέστες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Μαργαριτα ειλικρινα τωρα ειδα το ποστ, εχεις μωρακια ε ; Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον  :Love0033:  ! Βεβαια θα με βοηθησει η Καπταιν και θα αποκτησω το πολυποθητο παπαγαλακι στο μελλον !  :Love0020:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα μας!!! Μετά από ένα μικρό διάστημα, ήρθαμε να σας πούμε τα νέα μας!!! 

Τα μωράκια μας έγιναν 2 μηνών πλέον!!! Είναι μεγάλα παιδιά, γεμάτα ενέργεια και μυαλό πάντα στη σκανταλιά!! Μιας και είμαστε πλέον πολύτεκνοι, ο μπαμπάς Αρθούρος αποφάσισε να...μετακομίσουν! Η επιθυμία του διατάγη λοιπόν και ιδού:



Οι φωτογραφίες είναι ανάμεικτες κάποιες από το προηγούμενο κλουβί και κάποιες από τη βίλα μας (θα την παρουσιάσω πιο αναλυτικά σε ξεχωριστό θέμα)  :Big Grin: 

Ξεκινάμε από το μεγαλύτερο στο μικρότερο κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκι! 

Η Ιόλη μας, η μόνη που έχει παραμείνει χαδιάρα! Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ανεξάρτητα πνεύματα πλέον  :: 



Και εδώ η περιέργεια που λέγαμε! Φορέσαμε το παιχνίδι μας καπέλο! 



Ε και φυσικά έπρεπε να το δοκιμάσει και ο Οδυσσέας (μεταξύ μας, αυτός το έκανε πρώτος αλλά μην της το πείτε  ::  )



Βρεγμένο κοτόπουλο   :Anim 59:  



Ενώ εδώ δείχνουμε τι μεγάλα παιδιά που είμαστε και τρώμε μόνοι μας!



Ο τρίτος στη σειρά ζουζούνος, σκέτο μέλι!





Και η μικρότερη περλίτσα της παρέας! Μεγάλο μούτρο και φουλ περιέργεια! 





Στα των αυγών τώρα! Δυστυχώς η συνύπαρξη αυγών και μωρών καμιά  φορά δεν είναι εύκολη και συμβαίνουν ατυχήματα. Από τα τέσσερα ένσπορα αυγουλάκια μας λοιπόν, τα δεινοσαυράκια ράγισαν κατά λάθος 2 ή 3, δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Από αυτό επηρεάστηκε μόνο ένα αυγό, ενώ τα άλλα συνέχιζαν να αναπτύσσονται. Την ημέρα που βγήκε το πρώτο (στις 28.6), κάποιο από τα μικρά που ακόμα μπαινόβγαιναν στη φωλίτσα το τραυμάτισαν με όχι θετική κατάληξη  :sad:  Τα μωράκια μιας και έτρωγαν μόνα τους κεχρί, αυγό και σπόρους και απλά οι γονείς τα τάιζαν 1-2 φορές την ημέρα, μεταφέρθηκαν δοκιμαστικά στο νέο κλουβί όπου και παρέμειναν αφού τα πήγαιναν μια χαρά! 
Στη συνέχεια έσκασε άλλο μικράκι στις 29.6, αλλά και αυτό δεν είχε καλό τέλος. Εδώ δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συνέβη, απλά το βρήκα τραυματισμένο από κάποιον από τους γονείς. Αν ήταν ατύχημα ή "εσκεμμένα" δεν το γνωρίζω μιας και το κράτησαν και το φρόντιζαν για ένα 24ώρο. 

Τώρα λοιπόν στις 2.7 έσκασε και το τελευταίο μικράκι το οποίο τα πάει πολύ καλά προς το παρόν! Οι γονείς το ταίζουν και το ζεσταίνουν (με τέτοια ζέστη  ::  ). Εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί η κατάσταση  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Κωνσταντινα !!!


περασε και απο την εφορια για ποθεν εσχες με τετοια βιλλα !!! σουπερ !

----------


## Vrasidas

Φιλιά στον Αρθούραρο τον πολύτεκνο και την πανέμορφη οικογένεια!
Σε βίλα τα μικρουλια απο νωρίς, ετσι πρεπει.  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Έχεις πανέμορφα πουλακια, και μπράβο που τους προσφέρεις τόσα.
Το βρεγμένο ειναι ολα τα λεφτά, και τα αλλα με το ...καπέλο.....όνειρο.
Να σου ζήσουν, και να μην μας ξεχνάς, βάζε μας καμία φωτό.....να καμαρώνουμε τις ομορφιές σου.
Καλη συνέχεια....

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντινα, το νεο "κλουβακι" ειναι τελειο απο καθε αποψη. Βεβαια, οι κατοικοι του ειναι αυτοι που το γεμιζουν και το ομορφαινουν!!  :Happy: 
Ευχομαι να πανε καλα με το τριτο μωρακι, αλλα ας μη ξεχναμε οτι ειναι και οολυ εξαντλημενα, τοσο απο την προηγουμενη γεννα οσο και απο την πτερορροια που νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα αρχιζει.

Να σου ζησει το τριτο μικρακι και με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Georgiablue

Χαχαχαχαχαχ βρε Κωνσταντινα τα ζουζουνια σου είναι πανέμορφα αλλά το βρεγμένο κοτόπουλο και η τσουλουφαρα της τελευταίας περλιτσας έκλεψαν την παράσταση! Για τη βίλλα τι να πω πρέπει να δουλεύεις μόνο για να καλοπαιρνουν τα πουλιά!  :bye:  μάλλον όμως ξεχάσες να μας βάλεις τη χνουδομπαλιτσα  ::

----------


## Destat

Κωνανή μου υπέροχη ,πολύ ωραίο και ευχάριστο το νέο σπίτι ,τα μωράκια είναι για φίλημα ένα ένα ξεχωριστά! Ανυπομονώ να δω πώς θα μεγαλώσει το νέο νινάκι, μακάρι όλα να πάνε κατ'ευχήν!

 αχ οι σκέψεις μου είναι πολλές και μπερδεμένες όταν χαίρομαι, φαίνεται κι απ'το γράψιμο άλλωστε, μπράβο σας για άλλη μια φορά, και σε σένα για την υπομονή σου και στο ζευγάρι για την επιμονή του! Έχετε απίστευτη συνεργασία!! 

πολύ μου άρεσε το παιχνίδι καπελάκι, κάτι μου θυμίζει! κι ο Μανταρίνης τα ίδια κάνει και χαζογελάσαμε πολλά απογεύματα χάρη σε αυτό.. :Anim 59:

----------


## Vrasidas

> Και εδώ η περιέργεια που λέγαμε! Φορέσαμε το παιχνίδι μας καπέλο!


(κρυφή σκεψη)
"Χεχεχε κανεις δεν ξέρει οτι κρύβω λιχουδιές εδώ μέσα στο καπελακι,μιαμ,μιαμ"  :Evilgrin0013:  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!! Οι υπέροχες στιγμές που μου χαρίζουν πραγματικά είναι πάρα πολλές και πολύ δύσκολο να αποτυπωθούν σε μια φωτογραφία. Οι σκανταλιές επίσης πολλές και δεν έχω πάντα έτοιμη την κάμερα! 

Χαχαχαχαχ Διονύση και εδώ ο Οδυσσέας ψάχνει τις λιχουδιές;

----------


## Georgiablue

Εμείς ευχαριστουμε εσάς που μας φτιάχνετε τη μέρα! Σου χαρίζουν όλα αυτά γιατί Κωνσταντινα μου έχεις αφιερωθεί σε αυτές τις ψυχουλες και εκτός από τους φυσικούς γονείς τους εσύ τους έχεις δώσει τοοοονους αγάπης ! Να είναι πάντα καλά τα μικρακια αλλά και εσύ να τα φροντίζεις να τα αγαπάς και κυρίως να τα σεβεσαι ! Είναι εν τέλει τυχερά που έχουν γιαγιά διαμάντι (σαν άνθρωπο) !  :Love0038:  :Love0033:

----------


## Vrasidas

Xαχχαχαχα ως Οδυσσέας θα ήταν φυσικα πολυμήχανος σιγα μην μενανε κρυφά αυτα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τι σκανταλιαρικα κοκατιλ ::

----------


## xrisam

Καλα είσαστε πολύ τρελά φατσάκια!!! Γειά σου Αρθούρε πολύτεκνε!! 

Το κλουβί είναι πολύ σούπερ, άντε ήταν η χρονιά των κλουβιών φέτος!!! :Anim 59:  Πολύ άπλα και ωραία παιχνιδάκια!!

Καλή συνέχεια Κωνσταντίνα μου σε όλα τα παιδάκια σου!!! :Love0020:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Κωνσταντίνα ειναι μια γλυκά όλα τους,και η βίλα ειναι τέλεια!!!!!!!!!!
Πολλά πολλά μπραβο για όλα αυτα που τους προσφέρεις..........
Αυτη η φωτο πάντως ειναι ολα τα λεφτα το <<παπάκι>>ειναι κουκλί  :: 






> Βρεγμένο κοτόπουλο

----------


## Vrasidas

> Κωνσταντίνα ειναι μια γλυκά όλα τους,και η βίλα ειναι τέλεια!!!!!!!!!!
> Πολλά πολλά μπραβο για όλα αυτα που τους προσφέρεις..........
> Αυτη η φωτο πάντως ειναι ολα τα λεφτα το <<παπάκι>>ειναι κουκλί


Xαχαχα για να μη πω για το βλεμμα τύπου "δεν ειμαι και πολύ ωραίος τώρα που μπανιαρίστηκα;"

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμ τι; Είμαστε γόηδες εμείς! Να σημειώσω ότι τόσο παπί έγινε από μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα του, παρέα με τη μαμά του και τη μία του αδερφή! Πως κατάφερε να βραχεί τόσο πολύ, δεν ξέρω!!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Τι ψαχνεις να βρείς;  ::  χαχαχαχα

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Εμ τι; Είμαστε γόηδες εμείς! Να σημειώσω ότι τόσο παπί έγινε από μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα του, παρέα με τη μαμά του και τη μία του αδερφή! Πως κατάφερε να βραχεί τόσο πολύ, δεν ξέρω!!!


Απο την ποτίστρα  :: !!!!!!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχα μπραβο του, ο Οδυσσέας ειναι Κωνσταντινα η ο μικρός?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτός είναι ο Οδυσσέας Γιάννη! Ο μικρός είναι πιο φυσιολογικός  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Αυτός είναι ο Οδυσσέας Γιάννη! Ο μικρός είναι πιο φυσιολογικός


Χαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το παίρνω πίσω....Μόλις κρεμάστηκε ανάποδα από το "καπέλο" της Ιόλης! Καλά να περάσετε βρεεε!!!  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Το παίρνω πίσω....Μόλις κρεμάστηκε ανάποδα από το "καπέλο" της Ιόλης! Καλά να περάσετε βρεεε!!!


  Τη εμεις θα είμαστε χωρις σκανταλιές  δεν γινεται  :Party0016:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μεγαλεία! Θα περάσετε σούπερ!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα καλησπέρα!!! Καθυστερήσαμε λίγο, όμως επιστρέψαμε με πολλές φωτογραφίες!!! 

Η νέα προσθήκη στην τσουλουφοοικογένεια μεγαλώνει και ομορφαίνει!! 

Εδώ 4ων ημερών χνουδάκι: 


Και εδώ 16 ημερών περλάκι!! Είμαστε κοριτσάκια λοιπόν και η νονά μας η Ερασμία (Esmi), μας ονόμασε Λίζα!! 



Η Γκρετούλα πέρασε μία περιπέτεια πριν μερικές μέρες καθώς ήθελε να κάνει ξανά αυγά και έπαθε δυστοκία. Είχε αστάθεια και έκανε εμετό. Την κράτησα σε ζέστη (όχι κάτι δύσκολο με τέτοιο καιρό) και της χορήγησα ηλεκτρολύτες almora plus και ασβέστιο στο στόμα μέχρι που το βράδυ έκανε το αυγουλάκι και συνήλθε. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ τον Δημήτρη (mitsman) και τον Δημήτρη (jk21) γιατί πραγματικά και οι δυο τους, είναι εκεί όποτε χρειάζομαι κάτι και με βοηθούν απίστευτα τόσο ψυχολογικά όσο και πρακτικά με οδηγίες. Η Γκρέτελ την ημέρα μετά την περιπέτεια της: 



Και εδώ αφού μπήκε με τα μεγάλα παιδιά της για να ξεκουραστεί και να σταματήσει να κάνει αυγά. Πράγματι μόλις άλλαξε περιβάλλον και έφυγε η φωλιά από την εξίσωση, σταμάτησε να κάνει αυγά και ηρέμησε.

Εδώ κάνει χαδάκια με τη μικρή περλίτσα: 



Το μωράκι το μεγαλώνει μόνος του ο Αρθουράκος μου πλέον και τα πάει υπέροχα!! Φοβόμουν ότι θα το άφηνε αφού έβγαλα τη γυναίκα του, αλλά με διέψευσε για ακόμα μία φορά και το φροντίζει τέλεια, ενώ όσο ήταν άρρωστη η Γκρέτελ καθόταν πάντα πολύ πολύ κοντά της και την πρόσεχε. Μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση. 



Και φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν από το φωτορεπορτάζ, τα μεγάλα μωράκια!!! Τα έβγαλα για πρώτη φορά στο μπαλκόνι προ ημερών και είχαμε την αντίδραση της παγοκολώνας για λίγη ώρα. Αργότερα συνήθισαν και άρχισαν να σκαρφαλώνουν και να παρατηρούν τα πουλάκια! Τα αγοράκια έχουν αρχίσει να δοκιμάζουν το κελάηδισμα τους και να μιμούνται τον Αρθούρο. Ο Οδυσσέας έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να ξεχωρίζει από τον Αρθούρο μόνο επειδή έχει πιο μπάσα φωνή και ο μικρός τον πλησιάζει στο ταλέντο!! 

Η Ιόλη μου με τον μικρότερο αδερφό της: 



Τα δύο αγόρια της παρέας! Στην πατήθρα ο Οδυσσέας και στην ταίστρα ο μικρούλης μας:



Ο Οδυσσέας μόνος του: 



Και η μικρή Περλίτσα:

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα φοβερά, γεμάτα ζωντάνια! Θα ξαναπω για το λοφίο της περλιτσας γιατί απλά είναι εκπληκτικό !  :Anim 37:

----------


## Soulaki

Όντως, τρομερό, Τσουλούφη.....ολα πανέμορφα, και ζηλευτά. :Happy0064:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tελος καλο, ολα καλα για την Γκρετελ! Απλα ειναι ολα τους υπεροχα! Φτου φτου!

----------


## amastro

> Και η μικρή Περλίτσα:



Τέτοια εμφάνιση μαρτυρά τη φροντίδα που τους παρέχεις. Κόλλησα με αυτή τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ τι κουκλιά! Μέσα από το φόρουμ έχω ερωτευτεί τόσα μα τόσα πουλάκια!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Τι λαχτάρα θα είχες, Κωνσταντίνα μου... Ευτυχώς που πέρασε! Ο Αρθούρος είναι ο καλύτερος σύντροφος! Μπράβο του!
Όλα, μα όλα τα μωράκια είναι πανέμορφα !!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα!!!
Ελπίζω ο μικρούλης να είναι αγοράκι...μήπως γίνει γαμπρό για την Μπουμπα μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοριτσάκι είναι Χριστίνα μου, το έγραψα πιο πάνω  :winky:  Και εγώ ήθελα να βγει αγοράκι για τη Μπούμπα αλλά είχε άλλη γνη το μικρό!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευτυχώς όλα καλά με την γλυκιά  Γκρετούλα,τα μικρά ειναι όλα υπέροχα αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τον μικρο μπομπιρα σε όλες τις φωτο  τον έχεις μονίμως κριμένο στο βάθος ::  
Μήπως επειδή ειναι ο πιο όμορφος για να μην κλέβει τη δόξα :Happy0196:  
Να σου ζήσουν ειναι  μια γλύκα ολα τους !!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιατί δεν κάθονται ποτέ ακίνητα να βγουν φωτογραφία και ο μικρός με ζορίζει πολύ!!! Προσπαθώ πίστεψε με  ::   ::

----------


## xrisam

To Γκρετούλι μωρέ...ευτυχως περαστικά και αγύριστα στην κουκλίτσα μας. 

Ο Αρθρουράκος τι γλυκός πατερούλης. :Love0038: 

Όσο για τα δεινοσαυράκια είναι τόσο πανέμορφες ψυχούλες που μόνο που τα βλέπεις σου φτιάχνει η διάθεση.

ΥΓ:Και τι κορμοστασιά...Nταρντανικά σαν την μανούλα!!

----------


## lagoudakis

ειναι απλα υπεροχα,μπραβο σου

----------


## Cristina

> Κοριτσάκι είναι Χριστίνα μου, το έγραψα πιο πάνω  Και εγώ ήθελα να βγει αγοράκι για τη Μπούμπα αλλά είχε άλλη γνη το μικρό!


Αν σου πω πως κατάλαβα πως υπάρχει και νεο πουλάκι 4ρων ημερών... Και δεν είναι το ίδιο με το κοριτσάκι 16 ημερών... Που είναι το μυαλό μου μερικές φορές;;;;   :: 
Έκανα όνειρα για λίγο...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι, ένα είναι το μωράκι!  ::

----------


## Esmi

Οοοοοολα τα μωράκια στην πίστα!!! Ένα και ένα είναι όλα τους, αξιολάτρευτα!! Και το βαφτιστήρι μου κουκλί είναι <3 <3 Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μετά από λίγο καιρό απουσίας λόγω γάμων και μίνι διακοπών στα Γιάννενα, επιστρέψαμε να σας πούμε τα νέα μας!!! 
Όπως ίσως έχετε δει, δύο από τα μωράκια μου βρήκαν υπέροχες οικογένειες να τα αγαπούν και να τα φροντίζουν!! Λούφης από το Τσουλούφης ξανά ,  Ο Λάκης και η Νάγια

Τα υπόλοιπα μωράκια θα μείνουν μαζί μου και με τους γονείς τους οι οποίοι ξεκίνησαν την πτερόροια τους και γεμίζουμε παντού πούπουλα! Πολύ σκούπισμα φίλοι μου...
Ο Αρθουράκος μου, μου κελαηδά: 

 

Η Γκρετούλα κλασσική ναζιάρα: 

 

Και τα μωρά μας!! Η Ιόλη σήμερα γίνεται τριών μηνών και ο Οδυσσέας αύριο! Δεν ξέρω πότε πέρασε τόσος καιρός, τόσο σύντομα!! 

 

 

Όσο για το μοναδικό μωράκι από τη δεύτερη γέννα, το Λιζάκι, είναι μια χαρά και μεγαλώνει!! Σήμερα έγινε ενός μήνα!!! Ο Αρθούρος όμως όταν ήταν περίπου 20 ημερών, άρχισε να την μαδάει στο κεφαλάκι και μάτωνε, ίσως κουράστηκε και εκείνος να την έχει μόνος του, οπότε τον ελευθέρωσα από τα καθήκοντα του και την ταίζω εγώ εδώ και 10 ημέρες περίπου. Τα πάει πολύ καλά, τρώει πολύ και βγάζει ξανά πουπουλάκια στο κεφάλι. Είμαστε λίγο γύπες ακόμα, αλλά ομορφαίνουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

Ολα,ολα ,ολα ειναι κουκλάκια.
Ενα φιλι παραπανω στον Αρθούραρο που είναι ο "παλιος καλος φίλος" (στην ηλικία μου οι "πρωτες γνωριμιες" εχουν παντα μια νοσταλγία και λιγο παραπανω συναίσθημα)  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα ο Αρθούρος είναι μια αδυναμία παραπάνω. Ένα μικρό τσικ  ::  Όταν γύρισα από Γιάννενα τη Κυριακή το βράδυ, σκαρφάλωσε στα κάγκελα και με άφησε να του φιλήσω πατουσίτσες, ραμφάκι και να ξύσω κεφαλάκι, που γενικά δεν με αφήνει γιατί το παίζει άντρας πολλά βαρύς!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα μου  εγιναν ολοκληρες κουκλες και φυσικα ολοκληρος παλικαρος ο Οδυσσεας ! Και το Λιζακι ειναι για πολλα φιλακια με την ιδιαιτερη ομορφια του ! Να τα χαιρεσαι οοοοολα τα παιδακια σου!  :Love0001:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Είναι μια γλύκα το μικρο γυπακι!!!!!!Φιλακια να δώσεις στην κοκατολοικογενεια και φυσικα στον αντρα της παρεας τον Αρθουρακο τον ομορφο :Love0007: 



> Γιατί δεν κάθονται ποτέ ακίνητα να βγουν φωτογραφία και ο μικρός με ζορίζει πολύ!!! Προσπαθώ πίστεψε με


Ο Λουφης σε εχει διαψεύσει πλήρως την προηγούμενη Πεμπτη 4 με 5 ώρες ηταν ακίνητος  :rollhappy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχααχχαχαχα, ήταν ειδική περίπτωση!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα ο Αρθούρος είναι μια αδυναμία παραπάνω. Ένα μικρό τσικ  Όταν γύρισα από Γιάννενα τη Κυριακή το βράδυ, σκαρφάλωσε στα κάγκελα και με άφησε να του φιλήσω πατουσίτσες, ραμφάκι και να ξύσω κεφαλάκι, που γενικά δεν με αφήνει γιατί το παίζει άντρας πολλά βαρύς!!


Του Αρθουρου του πολλα βαρύ
μη του μιλάτε το πρωί
ειν' το κεφαλι του βαρύ
με ζόρια έχει σηκωθεί
Μα που και που θα καθεται
τα χαδια για να παρει
ομως μη ξεγελιοσαστε
μην τονε πεις χαδιάρη

----------


## mariann@

Τι όμορφη οικογένεια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι ολα τους κουκλάκια, και μεγαλώνουν γρήγορα.....το Λιζακι, ολα τα λεφτά.

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλάκια μου!!!! Φιλάκια στα τσουλουφάκια σας!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα ολα τους!

----------


## Esmi

Αχ ποσο τα αγαπώ αυτά τα μωρά δεν λέγεται!!! Δώσε σε όλα πολλά φιλιά και ποιο πολλά στη βαφτιστήρα μου ::  Θα γίνει μια θεά να της πεις!!

----------


## Destat

αμαααν μουτράκια όμορφα, λατρείες φοβερές τί μας κάνετεε! Τί ωραία που μπήκαν όλα στο παλάτι και τακτοποιήθηκαν, ομόρφυναν κι άλλο μου φαίνεται  :Happy0062: 

όσο για τον γύπα, σου είπα, θέλαμε δε θέλαμε συμπεθεριάσαμε κυρία μου..  Γύπες εσείς, κόνδορες εμείς!  :Anim 19:  ααχ ευχόμαστε τα καλύτερα ,να μεγαλώσουν πουπουλάκια και να γίνει βαρέων βαρών σαν τη μαμάκα της!

----------


## Georgiablue

Τελειωσαν τα φωτορεπορταζ captain ?  :Bug Dance:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείται πως όχι! Θα κρατήσω λίγο ακόμα αυτό το θέμα, μέχρι να απογαλακτιστεί και το Λιζάκι και μετά θα βλέπετε τα νέα μας από αλλού!! 
Τα μωράκια κάνουν διακοπές στας εξοχάς και είναι δύσκολο να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το κινητό. Δεν έχω σταθερό ίντερνετ εδώ. Βγάζω όμως πολλές φωτογραφίες για να σας βομβαρδίσω μόλις επιστρέψουμε! Η Λίζα μεγαλώνει και μπήκε με τα μεγάλα παιδιά της παρέας για να μάθει να τρώει μοναχούλα!

----------


## Georgiablue

Αντε αντε θα περιμενουμε να δουμε τα ζουμερα σας νεα ! Ε μεγαλωνει και το κοριτσι και μαθαινει να τρωει μονο του η ψυχουλα ! Πολλα φιλακια στα ραμφακια !!!  :Love0038:

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, να περάσετε  ομορφα, και με το καλο, οταν γυρίσετε, να δούμε κανένα τσουλουφακι......

----------


## erithacus

Πω πωπω Κωνσταντίνα τι υπέροχα  :Happy: . Το διάβασα ολο το θέμα σ  αναδρομικά. Φοβερό συναίσθημα κ επιτυχία του εκτροφέα η αναπαραγωγή. Χαρούμενο ζευγάρι που αναπαράγεται χαρούμενη η μαμά/γιαγιά που το ζει, πανέμορφα κ τα εγγόνια. Με τον Αρθουρο που καράφλιασε το μικρο εχω να σ πω οτι κ εμένα το ίδιο έκανε παλιά ο Ρόκος. Οταν είχε ενα μονο μικρο το καραφλιαζε. Ειναι στη φυςη του θαρρω να μεγαλώνει στόλο και με ενα εκνευρίζονται κ του μασουλάνε τα πούπουλα. 
Και παλι μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα. Πανέμορφα ολα τα πουλάκια σ  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πήρα μεγάλη χαρά φέτος με τις χνουδομπαλίτσες!! Πολύ πιθανόν να την μάδησε γιαυτό, δίνω και μια πιθανότητα να τη μάδησε από τη στεναχώρια του επειδή έλειψα ένα διήμερο και η μαμά μου που τα πρόσεχε μου είπε ότι ήταν πολύ στεναχωρημένος και κλεισμένος όλη μέρα στη φωλίτσα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Ε μα αγαπαει τη μανουλα του το παλικαρι σου !  :Love0020:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επιστρέψαμε και όπως υποσχέθηκα έρχεται βομβαρδισμός!  :Fighting0066: 
Τα κοκατιλάκια μας μεγαλώνουν, ομορφαίνουν και τρελαίνουν τους γονείς τους! 

 

 

Η πιο ήρεμη από όλα τα μωράκια είναι η Ιόλη, έχει το χαρακτήρα της Γκρετούλας και είναι πολύ χαδιάρα, ειδικά με τη μαμά της! Βέβαια λατρεύει να παίζει και να καταστρέφει τα παιχνίδια της!

 

Ο Οδυσσέας έχει πάρει όλα τα ταλέντα του Αρθούρου στο τραγούδι, επαναλαμβάνει ήδη όσες λέξεις ξέρει ο Αρθούρος (έλα εδώ, τι είναι αγόρι μου κλπ.) ενώ έχει μάθει να κάνει το καναρίνι και τον ήχο που κάνει η Λίζα όταν τρώει  :Happy0187: Απολαύστε τον σε αγγελικό βλέμμα "θα χάνεις τον ύπνο σου κάθε μεσημέρι γιατί τότε κάνω εξάσκηση!"

 

Η Λίζα εξελίσσεται σε μεγάλο μούτρο (το παρατσούκλι της είναι Τρελομαρίτσα αν λέει κάτι αυτό), θέλει όλη την ώρα να είναι μαζί μου και κάνει ότι πεινάει επίτηδες για να την βγάλω από το κλουβί να πετάξει  :Fighting0092:   Είναι εδώ και καιρό μαζί με τα "μεγάλα" και ξεκινάει να σπάει τους σπόρους  :Party0011:  Α! Ξέχασα! Μοιάζουμε με κοκατιλάκια πια και όχι με γύπες!!

----------


## Soulaki

Κουκλιά, φτου, φτου.......δεν ξέρω ποιο να πρώτο φτύσω, μην ματιαστεί.......

----------


## xrisam

Κάνανε τις διακοπούλες τους και φαίνεται ότι το ευχαριστηθήκανε!! 

Όλα τους είναι υπέροχα και το καθένα τσουλουφάκι έχει την δική του ομορφιά!!!

Υγ: Τρελομαρίτσα!!! :rollhappy:  Γλύκα είναι!!!

----------


## Destat

Ουιιιι Ουιιι γεμάτα ενέργεια και ομορφιά, μα τί σου κάνουν οι διακοπές πουλάκι μου!! Τί έγινε Κωνανή, δεν θέλατε να φύγετε? φαίνεται! Αχ να'ταν η ζωή μας διακοπές! 

Με τρέλανε το ζεβρέ μπουτάκι της Γκρετελίτσας, βρεγμένο και ελκυστικό! ακούς Αρθούρε?  :Evilgrin0039:  :Fighting0013: 

και φυσικά η μικρή κονδορίνα είναι κούκλα! μα ποιός μπορεί να της αντισταθεί...είναι μια φωσφοριζέ πέρλα!!

μια τρελο-οικογένεια με τα όλα της βλέπω! χάρμα είστε, ζάχαρη περνάτε, μας αρέσετε λοιπόν! Περιμένουμε κι άλλα νεάκια σας και πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Georgiablue

Ειλικρινά είναι υπέροχα όλα τους! Γεμάτα αγάπη και φροντίδα!  :Bug Dance:  όσο για το μεσημεριανό ύπνο χαλαλι !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χάλια μαύρα ασχημα πουλιά βρώμικα κλουβιά μεσα στην κουτσουλιά απαράδεκτα πράγματα :rollhappy:  
Να χαιρεσαι την όμορφη κοκατιλοοικογενεια και να μου φιλήσεις τον Αρθούρου...............................

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα, πεντακαθαρα, υγιεστατα και... θρεφταρια! Ειναι τεραστια! Ο Οδυσσεας ειναι ενα μεγαλο καναρινι κατα βαθος ενω η μικρη Λιζα απο ξεπουπουλιασμενο κοτοπουλο μεταμορφωθηκε σε μια υπεροχη μικρη κοκατιλινα! Τα λατρευω!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαιρετώ την όμορφη παρέα!!! Συγνώμη για την έλλειψη φωτογραφιών και τη γενικότερη απουσία, έχοντας μπει στην τελική ευθεία για τις εξετάσεις του proficiency σε συνδυασμό με τη δουλειά και τη φροντίδα των μικρών μου, ο χρόνος είναι πολύτιμος. 

Θα ήθελα με μεγάλη χαρά να κλείσω αυτό το θέμα πια, τα μωράκια είναι όλα υγιέστατα και χαρούμενα. Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πολύ τυχερό που είχα το προνόμιο να ζήσω την αναπαραγωγή των κοκατίλ, να τα δω να γίνονται γονείς και να μεγαλώνουν τα μωρά τους  :Happy:  

Ευχαριστώ ξανά μέσα από την καρδιά μου το Δημήτρη (mitsman) γιατί παρόλο τον περιορισμένο του χρόνο, ήταν πάντοτε εκεί σε κάθε μου απορία και ανησυχία να με καθοδηγεί! Ευχαριστώ το Μανώλη (Μανώλης 2) για την υπέροχη φωλιά που φιλοξένησε τις νέες αυτές ζωούλες. 
Τον Δημήτρη (jk21) για όλες τις απορίες που μου έλυσε σχετικά με την υγεία γονέων και μωρών και φυσικά ευχαριστώ τα κορίτσια μου Αριάδνη (Ariadni) και Ερασμία (Esmi), γιατί αγαπάνε τα πουλάκια μου όσο τα αγαπάω και εγώ!  :Love0020: 

Τέλος ευχαριστώ τον Γιάννη (VOSDOGIAN) και το Θωμά με τη Βίκυ (niotheros), που φιλοξενούν πλέον 2 από τα μωράκια και τους δείχνουν πόσο ξεχωριστά είναι κάθε μέρα!  :Happy:  

Από εδώ και πέρα θα λέμε τα νέα μας (ελπίζω πιο συχνά) στο θέμα  Οι περιπέτειες του Αρθούρου, της Γκρέτελ & των τέκνων τους!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και στην επόμενη φορα με καλό Κων/να ! Αντε και στων μικρών τις χαρές με καλό  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Και στην επόμενη φορα με καλό Κων/να ! Αντε και στων μικρών τις χαρές με καλό


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε! Και στα τσουλουφάκια σου εύχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Σε ανθρώπους που πραγματικά αξίζουν όπως εσύ , θα είμαι πάντα δίπλα! ! ! !  Να σαι πάντα καλά να βγάζουμε υγιή πουλάκια και να τα δίνεις σε παιδιά που με την σειρά τους "αξίζουν "!!! :Party0024:

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο, Κωνσταντινα μου!!! Ήσουν εξαιρετική για άλλη μια φορά! Ευχαριστουμε που μοιραστηκες με μας αυτές τις όμορφες στιγμές! Σου εύχομαι πάντα να μεγαλωνεις γερά πουλάκια και να χαίρεσαι τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια σου!!!!!!

----------

